
Million-Dollar, One-Person Businesses - jger15
https://trends.vc/trends-0027-million-dollar-one-person-businesses/
======
candiodari
Out of the 3 businesses they name, 2 are abuse based businesses. Park.io is
for-hire domain-swiping, closet tools is follower and social network
automation and spamming tool ...

------
carriganisms
Best way to start on the path to building one of these businesses is to start
building a following. Many of these 1 man companies are reliant on strong
founder personalities that develop a following. Makes distribution way easier.

~~~
bdcravens
These are solo founder businesses. Many of the examples hired employees. If
you have a boring b2b SaaS that charges $100 a month, you only need 1000
monthly customers to gross $1M a year. You don't need a personality, you need
a decent funnel.

~~~
cvhashim
Assuming B2B. Can one individual manage the demands of 1000 clients?

~~~
bdcravens
No. If you look at the article however, many of the examples have employees.

